# Post your game screenshots



## TheMatt

I decided to start a thread where members could post screenshots of their favorite games they are playing. Let's see how good those graphics are. :wink:

I am currently gathering graphics from my games and will post them shortly.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Thought I'd sticky this for a while, and see what everyone can come up with. Keep them appropriate, people - watch the language.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Umm how to you view wow screens (i would post a fear on but its way gorry)


----------



## pharoah

here are some of lost planet dx10


----------



## pharoah

here are some more of lost planet


----------



## Tiber Septim

SUPCOMILATION!









Allied SCU's going into combat.









Allied SCU's dying...









Battlefield carnage.









Some experimentals (Monkeylord and Soul Ripper) preparing for action.









The remnants of my allies base after he annoyed me too much. Let that be a warning...


----------



## TheMatt

I jumped on an empty server to get the first three, but the last is actually me right after I respawned.









The third link probably has the best graphics. There is another level that has very good graphics, but it drags my average FPS down to about 50. I will have to get a couple of screenshots if I go there. :chgrin:


----------



## pharoah

hey matt what game is that?it kinds looks fun:grin:


----------



## TheMatt

UrbanTerror. Its a Quake mod that is free.

Instructions here: http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6


----------



## TheMatt

Here's a CS:CZ screenshot:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

pharoah you cheating lol 999 ammo and temp seems unrealistic


----------



## pharoah

your right i was cheating so i could stop long enough to get screen shots without getting squashed.when im playing to be playing though i dont.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I would just for them temp because thats the worsth part about that game lol


----------



## TheMatt

Hey 1 g0t 0wn3d, lets see some of your screenshots. :chgrin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

How do you acess the wow screen folder?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Ok i got that how do you post them nice and big =)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Not sure what order but ones text is funny


----------



## pharoah

to post em big you need to use something like photobucket.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

The one with bonecrusher i had followed him for 2 hours and he was mad lol and them me being scared of someones kills :grin:


----------



## pharoah

thats some sharp looking graphics there owned.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

pharoah said:


> to post em big you need to use something like photobucket.


You can just clickon them lol :grin:


----------



## pharoah

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> You can just clickon them lol :grin:


i might be to lazy for that :laugh:


----------



## Tiber Septim

pharoah said:


> i might be to lazy for that :laugh:


I *know* i'm too lazy for that...


----------



## mebegaming

here is a pic of a cyclops bursting through a wall in "Dark Massia, might and magic"

(notice how it sais "optional")



and a spider boss

thats.....about to kill me

(i used x-fire for these pictures)


----------



## Labyrinth

Half life 2 episode 1


----------



## pharoah

thats some cool looking games keep em coming folks.


----------



## TheMatt

Grr I had to use the JPEG format instead of the PNG format because the pics were so large...

These are fron a game called Scorched3D. Its not a FPS Game, but is still fun and has great graphics.























BTW in all my games I use 4x AA and 4x AF.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Is it free lol and what are the system requirments i would like to play it on my 9 yr old laptop =p 2mb video ram ftw


----------



## TheMatt

Its free:
http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/

I don't think it will run well, it barely ran on my Acer laptop with integrated graphics. It ran at 1280 x 800 but on medium-low settings with no AA or AF. I got at most 30 FPS.

BTW the graphics actually look a lot better in game, but the JPEG format really stinks for computer graphics.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Maybe i will just play it on here then download it when i get back from my friends 
BTW i will be gone for like the next 2 days.


----------



## pharoah

had to do some for oblivion


----------



## TheMatt

Wow that looks awesome. :smile:


----------



## pharoah

thanks matt im glad it does look pretty good.i have spent alot of money to make that game look good.:laugh:


----------



## okay player

cool screenshots guys.

here's one from one of my favourite games, grid wars 2. A lot of you might recognize it as it is based on the 360 arcade game, Geometry Wars Evolved. Great game.


----------



## Labyrinth

I bought that Geometry Wars off steam so worth the price and soooooooo addictive lol


----------



## mebegaming

i downloaded grid wars. it is so awsome


----------



## okay player

mebegaming said:


> i downloaded grid wars. it is so awsome


It certainly is a great game. I think I like Geometry Wars Retro Evolved for the 360 more, though. Yes, they are almost the same, but until you've played both you don't realize how much those subtle differences can account for. I do enjoy the higher resolution/crispiness of Grid Wars, but I think the overall visuals in Geometry Wars are better...the colours more vibrant and the explosions more spectacular. I also find it a lot more challenging.

My high score in Grid Wars is about 1.8 million (on hard)... For Geometry Wars, it's around 500,000. Plus the achievements in Geometry Wars make it a little more interesting.

Both great games though.


----------



## mebegaming

well i dont have an xbox 
i gots a wii though


----------



## TheMatt

How is that working out? I've always wanted to try out a Wii. Can you play FPS games or games like Guitar Hero?



> Would you rather be outside bouncing around a ball? Or would you rather be inside on your computer, doing something that matters?


That was a good episode. :laugh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Garry's Mod 10


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

You play like fps games and alot of sports games i dont think that you can play hero2 yep but later maybe?


----------



## pharoah

had to post a few more for oblivion.i found a really cool mod for it called kingdom of almar its an underground fully functional city,and shivering isles is required.although the city is west of the imperial city.


----------



## TheMatt

I have some pics of CS:CZ on a server with different weapon models. I will have to post more. Here are two:


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Sorry for the bad graphics, I have a laptop


----------



## I'mThatGuy

I'm currently 27% done with a diskcheck, so I can't post 'em right now.. but I'll get some BioShock SSs up and a few WoW ones when it's done.. >.<

-Reserved Post-


----------



## I'mThatGuy

Imageshack resized them and I'm too lazy to change that... I play them widescreen, but the BioShock doesn't show that... weird.. w/e.

*BELOW -- BIOSHOCK*









*BELOW -- BIOSHOCK*









*BELOW -- World of Warcraft -- Rogue Flying Over Shattrath -- ALMOST Default UI*









*BELOW -- World of Warcraft -- Priest in an Inn -- Modded UI*









*BELOW -- World of Warcraft -- Paladin Owning a Rabbit -- UI Hidden*









Yeah, they're all my characters; and yeah, the rogue has ***** gear.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Van Hel Singh said:


> Sorry for the bad graphics, I have a laptop


*Lol. Nice Avatar Warmechs. :laugh:
I personally like the Annihilator Tripods :grin:.*









*But I also like Zone Troopers. Gotta love the rail guns .*









*ZAP!*


----------



## Nemesis_SA

Here is one of *ArmA*


----------



## Nemesis_SA

And some *AA* (America's Army)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

May I ask how you get a guy to hang with his legs *through* the top of a door frame??? :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Same way you do in fear? THE PENATRATOR


----------



## Nemesis_SA

Indoril Nerevar said:


> May I ask how you get a guy to hang with his legs *through* the top of a door frame??? :laugh:


LOL

He was walking on the wall and i shot him and he ended up like that:grin::grin:

I used to have a lot of cool screens in AA of very kewl takouts.... hehe


----------



## TheMatt

There is the one level I play on in CS (cs_blackhawkdown I think is the name) and at this one server somehow the helicopter moves and goes up in the air (and at the same time you see players swimming in mid air). That was probably one of the funniest CS moments.

Also, in UrbanTerror (Quake 3 Arena engine) players on opposite teams can (and do) heal each other. :tongue:


----------



## pharoah

went out of town today,and while i was out.i got me a new game will do some screens later.two worlds is a fairly cool game with some decent graphics.


----------



## valmad

How do you guys post pic's without attaching them???


----------



## TheMatt

Use a hosting site like Imageshack or PicsorBan.


----------



## valmad

Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt

No problem.


----------



## pharoah

here are some of two worlds


----------



## TheMatt

Very nice. Now I want an 8800. :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d




----------



## pharoah

TheMatt said:


> Very nice. Now I want an 8800. :smile:



your 8600gts isnt bad though i had one of those.it was an evga superclocked version it played oblivion decently,and thats saying alot there.i kinda have a low end cpu though,and it shows sometimes.


----------



## DoomyCheese

Here's me and some friends playing Halo Custom Edition on a map I made.

http://hce.halomaps.org/index.cfm?pg=3&fid=2996









One of those fun moments


----------



## TheMatt

I like how if you flip the Scorpion over and you go up to it it will say "Press [key] to flip Scorpion" and when you press it it will jump up and land right side up. :laugh:


----------



## pharoah

here are some for silverfall.


----------



## TheMatt

Did you resize those pictures?


----------



## pharoah

yeah i resized them in an attempt to make em show up on another forum.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Never heard of that game before is it any good?


----------



## pharoah

yeah its a decent game.alot of people on the silverfall forum complained about not being able to figuire things out lol.but i beat the game,and never had problems figuiring anything out.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

you know andy lost all of his 200gb of games moving to vista =P


----------



## pharoah

who is andy? why would he have lost them unless they were illegal copies.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

He will posting soon his name on here is something like general..... but half of them he had the cases and lost discs lol and others he has to install but his saved files are gone.


----------



## pharoah

oh nooose always back up game saves hehehe.i got a 2gig secure digital card that i make regular saves with.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

lol the years of gaming gone... lucky most of it was coh online so the profiles there

Oh and take off your hidingness we know you are online, also my posts are higher then yours =P


----------



## pharoah

yeah no kidding i started making regular backups when i used to run a game server.that way if anything happened no one would loose all there stuff.


----------



## TheMatt

I just make a complete system backup to a NAS drive. From there I can restore individual game files or an entire disk image if my hard drive crashes.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

well its already done and he is mad lol =P btw matt his temps halfed with the new case alienware sucks


----------



## pharoah

omg you have just come to the conclusion alienware sux.:laugh: omg you should try one of there laptop's hehehe


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

well the fact the gpu i have now is from one and it droped 10c going into a micro atx case with 5 cm of room away from bottem, now in this one it runes at around 40c under load =)


----------



## Cellus

pharoah said:


> omg you have just come to the conclusion alienware sux.:laugh: omg you should try one of there laptop's hehehe


Before even being consumed by Dell, a friend of mine had a completely tripped out *$16,000* laptop custom-made by Alienware.

Turned into a very expensive paperweight.

EDIT: Oh right, screenshot submissions:

_Nuff said._









_When boss spawns become... "unruly"... (aka. "Close the Iris! CLOSE THE IRIS!!!")_


----------



## TheMatt

> "Close the Iris! CLOSE THE IRIS!!!"


Is that Stargate?


----------



## pharoah

you could be right matt the glowing ring in the background looks like a stargate.


----------



## TheMatt

I have never seen those creatures before in the show which is why I was wondering. :laugh:


----------



## pharoah

ive never seen those creatures in the show either,but its hard to say what has been added for a game.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

They have a game? lol, i never really liked the show not enough uncensored violence for me lol


----------



## pharoah

oh yeah owned they have a game. http://www.stargate-game.com/


i bet that is the stargate game i just found a screenshot of a similar creature.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

loks like a preditor


----------



## pharoah

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> loks like a preditor


lol yeah it does a bit doesnt it.:laugh:


----------



## TheMatt

It definitely does but they weren't in Stargate. :laugh:


----------



## Tiber Septim

The game is called Stargate SG-1: The Alliance.
The Alliance part of the name referred to the alliance between Anubis and the new enemy, Haaken. The Haaken have never appeared in the show, they are a new race that was created by the developer's concept artists and the game designers.


----------



## DoomyCheese

Here are some screenshots I took this afternoon on my new rig 

_Hey uh.. Road is down here buddy._









_Palace brawl_

















_Just some Halo 2_


----------



## pharoah

hahaha them imperial city guards dont seem to like you to much.:laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

They love me and my 300+k bounty i say + because it goes up every time the trip to town comes up


----------



## DoomyCheese

Lol, as soon as I was out of the prison, I went around testing my frame rates, which included getting in a fight with Palace Guards XD


----------



## pharoah

lol what kind of frame rates are you getting with it?those shots look great by the way.


----------



## DoomyCheese

Well I took those shots before my computer decided it didn't want to perform well anymore (link) and I was getting about 60-100 indoors, 40-50 combat, 25-35 outdoors.


----------



## Cellus

TheMatt said:


> Is that Stargate?


That screenshot is actually from the MMORPG "City of Heroes". Specifically, it is inside a Circle of Thorn's temple instance, and the creatures are very high level Behemoth Lords (bosses). The "portal" (the Stargate ripoff) continuously spawns more and more and more and more... Did I mention these are _bosses_. This particular occasion was me grouped with a full group of level 50 heroes (max level) and... well.. the demons wiped the floor with our faces. I think after pulling every trump card we had we were able to kill about 8-10 of them before another 40 annihilated us. I couldn't help but be completely flabbergasted at what happened so I quickly took a screenshot before going back to the hospital. Sufficed to say at the end of this everyone was complete agape and the consensus was to say "Ahh the heck with it." and disband.

EDIT: Cryptic Studios (the developers of CoH) are infamous in their parodies and rip-offs in City of Heroes. The game is loaded with not-too-subtle references.


----------



## pharoah

here are some of a space game.called space force rogue universe.

the first one is an atomic missile blast.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

You play the weirdest.....stuff


----------



## pharoah

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> You play the weirdest.....stuff


lol thank you :laugh:


----------



## Nik00117

Me owning half of my enemy in WiC


----------



## TheMatt

Nice graphics. :smile:

Not really a game here but its a screensaver I got for free from the Free Giveaway of the Day thing. The graphics do look a lot better when its running though because of the lossy compression.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I didnt bother downloading that one did you get the pinball?


----------



## TheMatt

Which one?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

fast line


----------



## TheMatt

Nope. :sigh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

:grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim

Me Commandeering Indorils TV for a bit of gaming :grin:.









Mmmm explody goodness....


----------



## pharoah

well i can barely make out an outline of your hair.:laugh:


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yeah. I have this aversion to something called light. *shrugs*



> Not really a game here but its a screensaver I got for free from the Free Giveaway of the Day thing. The graphics do look a lot better when its running though because of the lossy compression.


I looked at that picture about 4 times before i noticed there were dinosaurs in the background :5-drunk:.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Tiber Septim said:


> Me Commandeering Indorils TV for a bit of gaming


Indeed... while I was out of town...



Here's a better quality version of the picture Tiber posted.


----------



## koala

Has anyone got some hi-res screens from the DirectX10 version of Bioshock at full settings? I want to compare the quality to my DirectX9 version.


----------



## pharoah

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Indeed... while I was out of town...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better quality version of the picture Tiber posted.
> View attachment 17881



ahahaha indoril busted ya tiber.we know the truth indoril just wanted to show off his tv.:grin: it is a nice one by the way.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

pharoah said:


> we know the truth indoril just wanted to show off his tv. it is a nice one by the way.


Darn it, you caught me! :laugh: Thanks. We like it too. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

What kind of sound system do you have to go along with it?


----------



## pharoah

you can blow that pic up matt those speakers say creative right on em.:grin:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I have a set of Creative 7.1 surround sound speakers. They used to be hooked up to my main PC before I moved out, but I don't have the room now.


----------



## Nik00117

Decided i'd upload some of my better pics of WiC for you guys (world in conflict)










Heres a pic of my infatry running about, you can see the detail its amazing.










Just a aerial shot you can clearly see the artillery shells, and the transport truck on the ground. 










Here you can see the beginning part of liberty city map. The water effects and snow are great, this map although is a very difficult map to play on. Basically you know what your enemy has and what you have straight off the bat no surprises. 










This is a pic of the water affects which are simply brilliant in this game.










anther picture of the water affects










This is a picture of some of my infantry guys up close, those guys lasted a really long time 










This picture is of a tank really up close its a light tank I believe. 










This picture is of a tank in water basically very nice detail and everything.










The same tank dipping into the water.

Anyways just a few screens outt about 70-80 that I have right now. Those are what I thouht looked the best.

I have a few nukes, and fuel bomb carpet bombs and so forth however those in my eyes don't truly show off what the graphics on this game are capable of.


----------



## koala

Nik, most of your image links don't work


> The image “http://i22.tinypic.com/ok1s8w.jpghttp://i20.tinypic.com/nb6wz7.jpg” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.


Can you repost as thumbnails rather than fullsize 800kb images?


----------



## Nik00117

They work fine on my end..


----------



## TheMatt

Same here.

Very nice pics BTW. :smile:


----------



## okay player

here's bioshock, not DX10 but still looks pretty good.


----------



## TheMatt

Nice. What video card do you have?


----------



## okay player

EVGA 7900 GS KO

It runs smooth enough for me at 1024x768 and high details.. framerates generally in the 30-45 range


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I find it really strange. Bioshock uses the latest gaming technology and i can run it with a 7900GTO @ 1280x720 and get 60fps constant. I wonder what it looks like in DX10


----------



## Nik00117

My guess is that it would be slower on DX10 settings enabled. Reasoning behind DX10 most likely require advanced processes that DX9 simply doesn't have and when you compare the speed at which DX9 cards run DX9 at, and the pseed which DX10 cards run DX10 i'd say DX9 is faster, all be it we are still on our 1st gen of DX10 cards.


----------



## TheMatt

Its slower on DX10 mainly because of Vista. SM 4.0 actually utilizes extra shader instructions that can't be used in DX9. If you were to run the same card under the same OS and play the same game (Bioshock for example) but use DX10 once and DX9 the other time, the DX10 run would have better performance.


----------



## pharoah

here ya go koala you want some hi res dx10 bioshock pics.


----------



## pharoah

oh nooose only 5


----------



## TheMatt

Those look awesome. ray:

What kind of frame rates are you getting?


----------



## pharoah

my framerate never dropped below 30fps,and never broke 60fps because i had v-sync on.id say i was averaging 45fps.that was totally maxed out [email protected]


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Is the game good?


----------



## TheMatt

pharoah said:


> my framerate never dropped below 30fps,and never broke 60fps because i had v-sync on.id say i was averaging 45fps.that was totally maxed out [email protected]


I got the feeling it was low because you didn't put any AA on. :grin:


----------



## pharoah

from what i have seen it does look good.keep in mind i only have a demo version of the game.ive had that demo since it was released just hadnt got rid of it yet.i remembered koala wanted some hi res dx10 shots so i did a few.


----------



## pharoah

TheMatt said:


> I got the feeling it was low because you didn't put any AA on. :grin:


you cant:As it stands now, AA only works in BioShock’s DX9 mode, and only with GeForce hardware. We tried forcing AA with the Radeon HD 2900 XT under both Windows Vista and WinXP with all four custom filter AA modes (including edge detect) and couldn’t get AA to work properly in BioShock

source


----------



## TheMatt

:sigh:

Is this only in BioShock or is it a problem with the drivers?


----------



## pharoah

its just bioshock.i have another dx10 game lost planet,and aa works fine on it.


----------



## TheMatt

Screenshots? :grin:


----------



## pharoah

dude wheres ya mind:laugh: go look at the fourth,and fifth post on the first page of this thread.:grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Oops.


----------



## pharoah

TheMatt said:


> Oops.


:laugh::grin::laugh:


----------



## koala

Thanks Pharoah, I got your PM. I have the same graphics settings as in your first screenshot, except Vertical Sync is off and there's no DX10 Detail Surfaces option, and I play at 1280x1024, 40fps.

It's hard to tell from still shots how much better the DX10 version is over DX9. They look about the same as my display but I'd need to see it in action to really appreciate the DX10 effects. So it looks like I'll be upgrading from XP/X1950Pro to Vista/8800 sooner than I'd budgeted for. :grin:

If I can remember to hit the PrintScreen button while being attacked by Splicers, I'll post some images to compare.


----------



## okay player

Those are very impressive screenshots, Pharoah!

I came very close to picking up a 22" monitor this weekend, but I just don't think my 7900 GS would be up to driving it properly at 1680x1050.
I want to upgrade to at least a 640mb 8800, but I'm going to wait until after christmas I think, and hopefully by then Nvidia will have released some new cards and the 8800's will come down in price.

There are so many great games coming out soon!
HL2 Episode 2: October 10
NFS Pro Street: October 31
Gears of War: November 6
Crysis: November 16

w00t w00t
can't wait.


----------



## pharoah

okay player said:


> Those are very impressive screenshots, Pharoah!
> 
> I came very close to picking up a 22" monitor this weekend, but I just don't think my 7900 GS would be up to driving it properly at 1680x1050.
> I want to upgrade to at least a 640mb 8800, but I'm going to wait until after christmas I think, and hopefully by then Nvidia will have released some new cards and the 8800's will come down in price.
> 
> There are so many great games coming out soon!
> HL2 Episode 2: October 10
> NFS Pro Street: October 31
> Gears of War: November 6
> Crysis: November 16
> 
> w00t w00t
> can't wait.


thanks i got a 22 inch monitor,and i love it.it would be hard to go back to a smaller screen after having this.


----------



## TheMatt

I changed from my 15.4" WXGA laptop screen to my 20" WSXGA+ Acer LCD and whenever I go back to my laptop the screen seems too small. :laugh:


----------



## pharoah

TheMatt said:


> I changed from my 15.4" WXGA laptop screen to my 20" WSXGA+ Acer LCD and whenever I go back to my laptop the screen seems too small. :laugh:


i know that feeling matt.my old screen was a 17inch,and now the 22.when i look at that 17 incher now its like omg that thing is small.:laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*cry when i buy a laptop its going to have to be massive lol


----------



## pharoah

hey you could that that new hp with a 20 inch screen.:grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yeh if i had money lol i don't have a job because i have no car to get there and have no drivers licence because i just turned 15 lol


----------



## pharoah

have you seen that thing it is crazy expensive.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...ame=HDX_series&a1=Usage&v1=Extreme+multimedia


----------



## TheMatt

There is also an Acer with a 20" widescreen. It doesn't have much of a higher resolution though. Look at some of the Lenovo laptops that have WUXGA (1920 x 1200) 17" screens.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

It comes with hd dvd to lol


----------



## TheMatt

Don't the Toshiba laptops only have the HD DVD? Toshiba developed HD DVD movies while Sony Developed Blu-Ray DVD movies.

Link?


----------



## okay player

here are some pics from HL2 episode 2. to my delight i am able to run the game maxed out at 1280x1024 at 40-50 fps. very much enjoying it so far.

my voortigan buddy takes out a zombie who is right beside me. 


again with the awesomeness


pretty caves


just chillin out


----------



## TheMatt

Nice. :smile: What graphics card is that again?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

matt its the hp just go under configure


----------



## TheMatt

They must have bought a Toshiba DVD drive from Toshiba. It probably cost them a bundle though.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

ill take some screens mine is maxxed out at smooth frames (no idea but not over 60 because of v sync)


----------



## TheMatt

What game?

I will have to get some from ActionCube. :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d




----------



## pharoah

here are some of time shift


----------



## TheMatt

Wow, you can actually see the rain hitting the gun.


----------



## pharoah

yeah you can also i will add those screens do the rain no justice.the screens the rain looks blurred,but when really in game it looks as close to real rain as i have seen.

edit:also im currently downloading call of duty 4 demo.will do some screens of it later.


----------



## pharoah

ok here we go call of duty 4 demo.


----------



## pharoah

and a couple more.


----------



## TheMatt

You are making me jealous. :laugh:

What is a ZPU?


----------



## pharoah

im not sure i had to look at the screens again.to see what you were talking about.:laugh:


----------



## pharoah

i know now a zpu is an anti-aircraft gun.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

.....what frame rates do you get?


----------



## pharoah

the lowest was in the mid 40's,and the highest was around 80.so i guess i was averaging around 60fps.that was all max settings except aa which was at 4x.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Wow lol id be about half that.....


----------



## pharoah

yeah the 8800 series are very nice video cards.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

But hot.....smiles as video card in bellow 40c under load


----------



## pharoah

i have great airflow mine is cooler than average for sure.im only hitting mid 50's c under load.which is fantastic for this card.thats even with an oc to 600 core,and 1800 memory.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Wow my friendas in a antec armor is around 80 under load.....


----------



## pharoah

look at these:grin: cpu idle temp of 25c overclocked to 3080mhz.:woot:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

ahhh my cpu is to hot to overclock lol.......


----------



## pharoah

here are some of infernal


----------



## TheMatt

Nice.

Since pharoah is doing all the screenshot posting I thought I would put in one to make up for the fact that I haven't posted one in awhile. :laugh:


----------



## pharoah

the last few ive done are demos.ive been downloading a few lately because im looking for something new to buy.since im getting them i figuired id share.


----------



## Nik00117

I have played COD4 as well, its amazing


----------



## pharoah

yeah it is an awesome game with some sweet graphics.:grin:


----------



## pharoah

here are some of fear perseus mandate.frame rate is on the lower left corner.everyone kept asking about performance.so now no need to ask its right on the screens.


----------



## Nik00117

That game doesn't look that good...

O I did some benchmarks on COD4 on my setup I run about high 40s at maxium settings at 1650x1050 res, I think that decent. 

Cyrsis i'm expecting at max maybe 20, I'll settle with medium waituntil I go SLI to get max settings.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

it looks better with vulumetric lights up


----------



## pharoah

here is the game with volumetric lights at max.otherwise all other settings same as above.


----------



## TheMatt

That looks a lot better. Was that an in-game setting?


----------



## pharoah

yes look at the first screen in my last set of pics.


----------



## Nik00117

is this an older game?


----------



## pharoah

10/09/2007
F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate Demo now available!
As a member of a secondary F.E.A.R. team, you are brought in to discover more information regarding the secret project at the Armacham facilities. Expect the intensity of battle to continue in the second expansion pack to the critically acclaimed first-person shooter, F.E.A.R. Releasing November 6, 2007, for the PC, “F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate” is a stand-alone expansion pack allowing all gamers to join the carnage and destruction in the F.E.A.R. universe.

source: http://www.whatisfear.com/index2.html


----------



## Cellus

Every single time I hear F.E.A.R. mentioned I bash my head against my desk. I lost my original copy a while back, and for the life of me can not find a copy at EB anymore (expansion yes, original no).


----------



## pharoah

figuired id go ahead,and post the crysis pics here to.


----------



## TheMatt

I am download America's Army now so I will have to post some screenshots. I downloaded the WiC Demo but when I go into a Campaign the game freezes up. :sigh:

I was able to do the training fine though. Ran it at 1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color w/ 4x AA, 2x AF, Bilinear filtering, and medium detail. FPS averaged around 45, and only dropped down to about 30 at times of explosions.


----------



## pharoah

world in conflict is pretty graphics intense.i dont really like it,but ive tried the demo myself.try backing off the settings a bit more matt.that may make it play.


----------



## TheMatt

Will do. One more question - does the profile in the nVidia Control Panel work on the demo program, or do I have to add it separately?


----------



## pharoah

now im not 100% sure on that one.i will break it down this way.ive seen some demo's listed in the profiles.so if its not listed you may have to add it yourself.


----------



## TheMatt

I figured it would be different because the program path is different and that is how most other applications detect the execution of the program.

WiC seems like a good game as far as the story line goes, I am just having trouble getting used to the controls after years of FPS games. :grin:


----------



## reveille

Only one for now...Can anyone guess what game this is?


----------



## pharoah

is it clive barker's jericho.:grin:


----------



## reveille

yup it is Clive Barker's Jericho.


----------



## pharoah

lol i knew it was i played the demo just last night.:laugh:


----------



## Labyrinth

Half life 2 Ep2 (settings all on max)


----------



## pharoah

wow those look good.:grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Here are two. We have the P228 Compact, one of my favorite pistols, and the AUG (aka bullpup) which is now an LR-300. Good all around gun.

We will do this by request. Say which weapon model you want to see and I will post it.


----------



## pharoah

there are those weapons ive been waiting to see.:grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Any specific weapon requests?


----------



## pharoah

from me no lol.i was just waiting to see what you were going to post on that.


----------



## TheMatt

I just got CS:S, so here is a screenshot from that. More to come later.

This is with all settings on high, 4x AA and 4x AF, and Trilinear Filtering. With Vsync I am locked at 60FPS all the time.


----------



## TheMatt

More. This is from Inferno which has absolutely beautiful graphics in CS:S (it looks better when you use an image format without lossy compression :sigh


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d




----------



## TheMatt

Is that COD4 by any chance? I initially thought it was AA but then I saw it was different.


----------



## HawMan

Yeah thats cod4. Ill take some SS's tonight of BF2 / COD4.


----------



## HawMan

BF2

Settings










Game


----------



## TheMatt

I will have to get a couple of HL2: Lost Coast.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

how much blood is aloud?


----------



## TheMatt

I would have to say that a little is OK (although try to minimize it as much as possible).


----------



## TheMatt

HL2: Lost Coast:


----------



## ebackhus

What settings are you running Lost Coast and stuff at?

I ran a Source-based benchmark last night and turned up AA to 4x and 8x. Looked great with virtually no performance decrease.


----------



## TheMatt

With the new drivers I am doing 4x AA, 2x AF, bilinear filtering, and medium detail. Lost Coast is more graphics intensive because it heavily uses dynamic lighting.

In CS:S I can turn the settings up to 4x AA, 4x AF, Trilinear filtering, and highest detail while remaining locked at 60FPS (Vsync) at every level I have been to so far. It uses dynamic lighting but not as much as Lost Coast or WiC for example, both of which use it heavily and as a result require me to turn down AF and detail settings.


----------



## Nick361

Go the BF2, best online FPS in my opinion


----------

